# Deutschlands heißeste Frau (Vote jetzt) Mit Bilder



## YYYMAN (31 Jan. 2011)




----------



## woodyjezy (31 Jan. 2011)

Wie soll ich hier voten? Soll ich in meine Antwort eine eigene Kandidatin rein geben?
Zählst die dann alle zusammen!


----------



## YYYMAN (31 Jan. 2011)

Jetz geht's


----------



## follfreak (31 Jan. 2011)

Natürlich die Friesinger
mit ihrem mörder arsch


----------



## YYYMAN (31 Jan. 2011)

und toller sixpak: bild 1


----------



## YYYMAN (31 Jan. 2011)

1. Anni
2. Charlotte
3. sarah


----------



## begoodtonite (1 Feb. 2011)

von denen? simone thomalla fehlt!!! sonst ganz klar: maria riesch


----------



## YYYMAN (2 Feb. 2011)

welcher trottel mag denn keine deutschen


----------



## solefun (2 Feb. 2011)

YYYMAN schrieb:


> welcher trottel mag denn keine deutschen


Muß auch sagen, daß mir die meisten deutschen Mädels mehr geben, als diese ganzen Hollywood-Püppchen. Ok, gibt einige Ausnahmen mit Klasse, aber sonst...


----------



## YYYMAN (2 Feb. 2011)

Momentan führt Collien Fernandes dicht gefolgt von Sarah Connor und Sophia Thomalla

Vorzeigefrau Heidi Klum ist abgeschlagen

Was ist los Heidifans


----------



## MarkyMark (2 Feb. 2011)

Ich hab für ANDERE gestimmt, denn ich würde *MEINE Frau* ganz klar auf die *1* setzen, sonst wäre ich nicht glücklich verheiratet


----------



## woodyjezy (3 Feb. 2011)

metalmark schrieb:


> Ich hab für ANDERE gestimmt, denn ich würde *MEINE Frau* ganz klar auf die *1* setzen, sonst wäre ich nicht glücklich verheiratet



Wenn das deine Frau lesen würde, dann gebe es SSBS!


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2011)

Die Auswahl ist nicht groß genug, ich hab auf *andere* geklickt


----------



## superriesenechse (3 Feb. 2011)

Also meine Top 20 wäre das (Reihenfolge nicht unbedingt so):
1. Charlotte Engelhardt
2. Michelle Hunziker
3. Collien Fernandes
4. Jeanette Biedermann
5. Sarah Connor (jetzt auch oben ohne^^)
6. Susan Sideropoulos
7. Lena Gercke
8. Natalie Langer
9. Heidi Klum
10. Saskia de Lando
11. Alexandra Neldel
12. Janine Kunze
13. Gülcan Kamps
14. Fiona Erdmann
15. Sylvie vaan der Vaart
16. Diane Krüger
15. Yvonne Schröder
16. Marta Jandova
17. Sandra Ahrabian
18. Jana Ina
19. Arzu Bazman
20. Annemarie Warnkross

Und als Schmankerl noch Sarah Hochstätter (1,65,blond,70D)
kein Promi aber immerhin die Tochter von Christian Hochstätter,
war auf meiner Schule und hat 2009 ihr Abi gemacht, sehr hübsch die kleine !


----------



## Sassi (4 Feb. 2011)

für mich,die heisseste und geilste frau ist die atemberaubende saskia valencia:WOW::WOW:saskia ist meine absolute traumfrau:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## solefun (4 Feb. 2011)

Da zieh ich auch andere vor, aber von den Gegebenen am ehesten Sophie Thomalla, Maria Riesch und - rein optisch - auch noch Gülcan.


----------



## Stoney (4 Feb. 2011)

Charlotte ENGELhardt:drip:


----------



## Dirk-sf (4 Feb. 2011)

*ganz klar Charlotte Engelhardt!*


----------



## Cherubini (5 Feb. 2011)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## connorfan90 (6 Feb. 2011)

Sarah Connor!!!


----------



## ssiiggi (8 Feb. 2011)

hey in der Auswahl fehlt Annemarie Warnkross. Das wäre mein Favorit


----------



## YYYMAN (8 Feb. 2011)

Ne, die hat sich nicht qualifiziert


----------



## YYYMAN (8 Feb. 2011)

Es entscheidet sich wohl zwischen der erostischen und der exotischen


----------



## RaptusEzio (8 Feb. 2011)

ganz klar Lena


----------



## düdüm (9 Feb. 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt ist einfach die beste... einfach:thumbup:


----------



## YYYMAN (11 Feb. 2011)

Zwischenstand:
Gold: Charlotte Engelahardt
Silber: Collien Fernandes
Bronze: Lena
4. Sophia Thomalla
5. Sarah Connor


----------



## pepsi85 (11 Feb. 2011)

Collien mit ihren geilen Titten ist die geilste


----------



## UTux (11 Feb. 2011)

Mir fehlt hier *Wolke Hegenbarth*, daher fiel meine Wahl auf "Andere..."


----------



## realbass (12 Feb. 2011)

Genau, wo ist Wolke!:thumbup:


----------



## hotte se (17 Feb. 2011)

Ganz klar, momentan Janina Uhse


----------



## Nielebock (17 Feb. 2011)

Alexandra Neldel
Nina Bott
Muriel Baumeister


----------



## YYYMAN (21 Feb. 2011)

Sarah Connor!


----------



## reedy91 (26 Feb. 2011)

:thumbup:so schauts aus


ssiiggi schrieb:


> hey in der Auswahl fehlt Annemarie Warnkross. Das wäre mein Favorit


----------



## kwademagitta (27 Feb. 2011)

Ich meine Britt ist es:WOW::WOW:


----------



## YYYMAN (2 März 2011)

Nur noch einen Monat und Charlotte scheint uneienholbar zu sein

Sarah Connor und Collien haben nur noch Chancen annähernd ranzukommen!

Von der Gewinnerin mach ich ein Special

Auf geht's


----------



## unclemorphi (2 März 2011)

Eindeutig Collien das Zuckerschneckle


----------



## YYYMAN (7 März 2011)

Wow!

Collien und Sarah Connor kommen immer näher an Charlotte ran...

Auf geht's


----------



## johncen (10 März 2011)

*Charlotte Engelhardt!*


----------



## yeK (11 März 2011)

deutsche frauen sind zwar nich so meins, da ich eher auf rassige frauen stehe (wie man unschwer erkennen kann  ) aber die gibts ja zum glück auch in deutschland^^

*PLATZ 1: Sandra Ahrabian*








Platz 2: Nazan Eckes

Platz 3: Estefania Küster


----------



## mathias_353004 (14 März 2011)

meine absolute traumfrau ist barbara schöneberger


----------



## ravwerner (14 März 2011)

super bilder von Barbara - auch ein Favorit meinesrseits:thumbup:


----------



## YYYMAN (14 März 2011)

Im Moment: 1. Charlotte Engelhardt 2. Collien Fernandes 3. Sarah Connor


----------



## YYYMAN (17 März 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt 58 16,16% 
Collien Fernandes 51 14,21% 
Sarah Connor 34 9,47%

Noch gute 2 Wochen

Von der siegerin gibts ein rießiges Special

Es entscheidet sich anscheinend zwischen charlotte engelhardt und collien fernandes

Sarah Connor, Lena, Sophia Thomalla haben nur noch chancen wenn innerhalb der nächsten Tage nur noch für sie gestimmt wird

Die anderen sind abgeschlagen


----------



## KlausKarl (5 Aug. 2011)

Für mich ganz klar Anni ist die NR 1.


----------



## cyber-jack (5 Aug. 2011)

Meine Favoriten sind:

Annette Frier
Tina Ruland
Eva Herman
Lydia Pirelli :thumbup:


----------



## DarKing85 (13 Aug. 2011)

Collien Fernandes


----------



## Franky70 (13 Aug. 2011)

YYYMAN schrieb:


> welcher trottel mag denn keine deutschen


Welcher Trottel hat denn diese Auswahl erstellt?!  

Collien und Gülcan sind ja auch nicht typisch deutsch, deshalb ist es wirklich Quatsch für "ich mag keine Deutschen" abzustimmen. 

Mir soll es egal sein, ich bin für Barbara Schöneberger - sexy as hell! : WOW:
Geilste Mutter der Nation!


----------



## rasputinxxl (15 Aug. 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt ist meine Nr. 1


----------



## Lupin (5 Nov. 2013)

Also ich sage 
1.Helene Fischer
2.Bettina Zimmermann
3.Anja Kling


----------



## superfan2000 (3 Dez. 2013)

Die Stefanie Hertel ist mit Abstand die heißeste Frau.


----------



## em-eukal07 (9 Dez. 2013)

Annette Frier :thumbup:


----------



## blueeyes1973 (22 Jan. 2014)

Kati Witt und Barbara Schöneberger


----------

